# What time is bedtime?



## LaDY

So what time do your little people go to bed? How old are they? what time do they sleep on a school night and a weekend? 

I am still trying to work out the perfect bedtime for LO since he started school. When he was at nursery he used to want to sleep around 6pm!...however since starting school he has been going to bed at 7pm. And on a weekend 8pm...

what do you think? x


----------



## isil

My son has been going to sleep between 7 and 7:30pm this week but he's having to get up at 6ish am most days as I'm working and he has to go to before school club. He's been exactly the same for bed times this weekend 7/7:30 and awake at 6 this morning but he's exhausted so I am hoping he lies in a bit tomorrow :(


----------



## Dizzy321

My 3.5 year old and my 8m old go to bed at 6.30-7pm and my 6 yr old goes to bed at 7.30-8pm. same at the weekend.


----------



## mommyof3co

All of my boys go to bed at the same time on school nights (they are 1, 5, 7 and 9) which is 8pm. The oldest 2 get up at 6:15 for school, the other two sleep until 7:30-8:30..whenever they wake on their own. 

On the weekend the baby still goes to bed at the same time, the older boys sometimes go to bed then, sometimes we'll let them stay up until 9, 10 rarely 11 just depending on what we are doing. Sometimes we'll put the baby in bed and the rest of us will huddle up on the couch and watch a movie together.


----------



## kerrie24

the 2 eldest(6+10) go upstairs to read at 8.30,lights out at 9,or if they want to stay up till 9 they dont read.owen drops off anytime between 8-9.30 depending if he has napped and i carry him up with me.


----------



## smelly07

My youngest daughter is 3 years old and her bed time has been 7pm since she was about 9 weeks old, depending on how busy her day has been she asks to go to bed at 6:30 ish some nights..........rarely is she awake after 7pm. 

My eldest daughter is 7 and her bedtime is 8pm every school night - during the summer holidays/half terms and weekends.. she sometimes stays up later but 9pm is the latest xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Bed time every night apart from a Thursday and a Sunday is 7.30pm, he dosent go to sleep then usually about 8.30pm he is asleep, Saturdays i try to get him to go earlier has he has to be up at 6am on a Sunday for ice hockey training, Thursday is also a ice hockey training night so bed time is usually between 9-10pm and Sunday evening he always goes to watch the local ice hockey team with his dad so again bed time is between 9-10pm it works for us and he is 5 :flower:


----------



## RachA

Prior to starting school Daniel's bedtime was 8pm and he would sleep til between 8am and 9am. Now though he tends to go to bed at 7.30pm on a week-night and we usually have to wake him up for school at around 7.30/7.45am. On a weekend he still goes to bed at 8pm and then wakes up anywhere between 8am and 9.30am depending on how tired he is.


----------



## Tinylo

Lewis is 4 and just started school, not full days yet. He's up at 6 - 6.30 each morning and at the mo he goes to bed at 7.30 ish and is usually asleep by 8.00 if not before. He may be a lot more tired when he does full days so will probably need to go to bed a bit earlier. Tom is 16 months and is up at 6, nap at 1 for 2 hrs and then bed at 7. This is the same time for weekends. I do pray that they'll sleep in for a little longer but it never happens!


----------



## going_crazy

My older girls are 10, 9 & 8 and their bedtime is 9pm weekdays and 9:30pm weekends, but if they want to read in bed then they go to bed half hour earlier. 
My LO is almost 2 and her bedtime is 7:30 - 8pm on all nights (unless we're doing something)

xxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

My eldest who is 8, nearly 9 goes at 8.30pm, DD2 who is 4 and just started school goes at 6.30pm and has done since she was very little and my 2 year old goes at 7.00pm. :)

My eldest 2 go at 6.30-7.00pm at weekends but watch a DVD in bed and LO goes at the same time.


----------



## baby_maybe

School night they are all in bed between 7.30-8pm, they are 5, 8 and very nearly 11. The 11 yo will sometimes read for half and hour after that though. At weekends or in the holidays it tends to be at least 9 sometimes later depending on what we are doing :)


----------



## sabby52

Dec is 4, he goes to bed at 8pm on a school night and gets up at 7-7.30am on school mornings. At weekends he stays up until about 8.30-9pm, depending on how long he lasts, he will still be up at 7-7.30am on weekends.


----------



## elsielouise

My son is four in December and has just started pre-prep. We go upstairs at seven for night time routine with bath, stories etc until half seven. Weekends maybe a bit later if he has had a pm nap

He usually self wakes at around six but doesn't have to get up til seven. Same at weekends.


----------



## evewidow

my 19 month old goes at 7-7:30
4 year old at 7:30
6 year old at 8pm

at weekends the baby and the 4 year old go at around the same time maybe an extra half hour at most but the 6 year old stays up to watch xfactor/bgt/random saturday night crap etc so around 9 ish


----------



## suzib76

Leah is 11 and has to be in bed by 10pm

Jack is 9, autistic, and goes at 8pm after medication at 7.30pm

Lana is 2 and goes when she is tired which is usually between 7 and 8 pm


----------



## Lenny

my step daughter (she lives with us :) ) is 5 and she goes to bed at 7oclock during the week we go upstairs and she reads her reading book to me then i read her a bedtime story and ill leave her light on for her to colour in and draw in bed till 8oclock then ill go turn her light off and she goes straight to sleep.

We had to put her to bed before 8oclock otherwise she probebly wouldnt sleep till about 9 cos she is always hyper downstairs always skipping and jumping around its hard to get her to settle and calm down sometimes and when she does settle she gets bored and thinks she shud eat lol but when shes colouring in bed she nos she has to calm down so it works so she gets the sleep she needs for school


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mine are 6 & 8 and both go about 8.30pm and get up at 7.30 on school days and about 9ish on weekend s


----------



## Bats11

My 9 & 7 year old girls go to bed at 8:15 so they're asleep by 8:30 school days and on the weekends its 10pm, my little girl goes to bed between 7-8pm.


----------



## JASMAK

They all go to bed most nights at 8:30, 9 at the latest. They wake at 7:15am. K has a 1 1/2-2 hour nap during the day. Same on weekends.


----------



## KathrynW

My 6 year old and 4 year old both go at 8pm on a school night, or no later than 9pm on a weekend. My 1 year old goes no later than 7:30pm every night. x


----------



## Open_World

8 pm (my daughter is 6 years old), but every time it's a littl&#1091; tragedy to make her sleep :wacko:


----------



## Kayley

My 8 year old goes to bed at 8pm but we then read for half hour.


----------



## alicecooper

My 7 year old, 5 year old, and 3 year old all go to bed at 7.30pm during term time (even on weekends) and 8.30pm during holidays (occasionally staying up till 9pm for VERY special occasions).


----------



## lsmarie143

LaDY said:


> So what time do your little people go to bed? How old are they? what time do they sleep on a school night and a weekend?
> 
> I am still trying to work out the perfect bedtime for LO since he started school. When he was at nursery he used to want to sleep around 6pm!...however since starting school he has been going to bed at 7pm. And on a weekend 8pm...
> 
> what do you think? x

I send my to bed at 7:00pm. It gets them enough sleep and it gets Mommy quiet time.


----------



## Athena

Wow I feel a bit mean now mine are 12 and 13 and go to bed at 9pm at the weekends a little later if we're watching a film or something. Maybe I should let them stay up later but they don't complain too much!


----------



## Beccaxo

My 17 month old goes up to bed at 7.30pm as I read him a story & where i'm still doing a super nanny technique to get him to sleep I sit at the end of his cot facing the door until he falls asleep just after 8 x​


----------



## mother of two

I begin a schedule when my children are first born. my daughter is five and my son is ten months and they both be sleep by 845 pm and they both wake me up at 6am.


----------



## MommyKC

Both of my girls go to bed at 8pm, but they do not get up until 7:30am usually. My oldest is in school as well. :D
They are 2 and [nearly] 4 years old.

It works for us. :)


----------



## Vickie

7 for both (4 years and 6 months) during school days and we get up at 6:45/7ish. The weekends usually between 7-8 depending on what we're doing and Hannah wakes up anywhere from 7:30-9 though Rhys is always still up at 7 :lol:


----------



## tasha41

8:30 (she is 3.5)... we need to bring it down to 7:30-8pm by the time school rolls around next year though! She wakes at 7:30-8. Weekends she sleeps later (probably less activity in the house since OH doesn't get up and clunk around before work on the weekends)


----------



## steff

My kids sleep at 830PM on school days. They are 12, 8, and 2. The 12 year old wakes up at 5am (even on weekends), the 8 year old at 530am and the 2 year old at 7AM. On weekends they have a 9pm bedtime.


----------



## wishingalways

I have a 9 year old he goes to bed at 8pm and reads or watches tv till 9pm. He gets up at about 7.30 on week days. At the weekend he stays up until 10pm. X


----------

